# What is the most aggressive offset for rear e90 19x9.5?



## dme330i (Jul 17, 2005)

While perusing the ACS wheel fitment site, I noticed that all of their 9.5" rear wheels for the e90 had offsets ranging from 21 - 24mm. If this is the case, then most e46 M3 9.5" wheels should work fine. Can anyone confirm.

Here's the ACS site:

http://www.acschnitzer.com/ws/w_wheelmachine.html?lnp=2


----------

